# Mac Zip program for creating flashable CWM zips?



## adm746 (Dec 6, 2011)

Anyone use a mac to create CWM zips? The name of the zip program would be great but a guide tutorial would be even better







.

Even when I unzip and zip working CWM zip files, they will be corrupted by the native Mac os zip program. I have tried re-signing the zips with testsign.jar...no luck.

I made a battery mod but i cant make a zip


----------



## ZStab15 (Nov 27, 2011)

Just make a windows partition on your mac and do all of the unziping in windows 7


----------



## adm746 (Dec 6, 2011)

Dear People of the Future,

The guy in the OP is a dumbass. He should have googled 64_7za, or 32_7za if your in the future but stuck in the past.


----------



## adm746 (Dec 6, 2011)

erp google sucks,

64 http://www.mediafire.com/?nuly3opdafpyty2

32 http://www.mediafire.com/?afteg3ajznka9j9


----------

